# Going to Uni in UK as US/UK Dual Citizen



## JordyC (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey all--

Hoping for a little help with regard to applying to university in England. I am a US and UK dual citizen and would obviously like to enter school as an English resident for cost reasons. I have a British passport but no other proof of residency. What will I need to "establish residency" in England so that I can apply to schools for the local tuition price? 

My brother's situation is similar to mine, but he lives in London, and is an established resident. He described a method where I could a least get a bank account started rather quickly: 

A) Buy a cheap pay as you go cell phone. They don’t require ANY proof of address, and the only proof of identity you’d need is your passport. However, the bill they then give you has your address on it (conceivably I could use his address). 
B) Walk down to the street to a bank and have your handy passport and the pay as you go cell phone contract. Now you have proof of address (kinda) and identity and VOLIA! Bank account. 
C) Now you can apply to schools knowing that you have proof of residency and proof of UK identity. Easy.

1. Will this work? 
2. Is there any way I can establish residency without going to England first? 
3. Do I really need more than a passport number (i.e. the phone contract) to obtain a bank account?
4. Do I need more than a passport number to apply to schools (yes, I realize I can answer this by myself, I'm working on it)?

Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

JordyC said:


> Hey all--
> 
> Hoping for a little help with regard to applying to university in England. I am a US and UK dual citizen and would obviously like to enter school as an English resident for cost reasons. I have a British passport but no other proof of residency. What will I need to "establish residency" in England so that I can apply to schools for the local tuition price?
> 
> ...


I'm afraid your ruse will not work. To be accepted as a home student for tuition fees, you need to have been ordinarily resident in UK for 3 years prior to starting your course, or be a non-UK EU/EEA or Swiss citizen. While they don't require proof of residency on application, they can and often do ask for documentary evidence (because the rest of your application makes it obvious you have been living abroad), such as council tax bills, employment contracts etc. BTW, any time you've spent in UK primarily for receiving education is disregarded.
It's extraordinarily difficult to open a bank account in UK, because you don't have proof of residence (council tax bills, utility bills other than mobile phone), proof of income (such as employment) etc. Even then, without established credit history in UK, you are only likely to be offered a basic account without cheque book or overdraft - just a facility for having salary paid and withdrawing cash using an ATM card (no debit card). After 6 months plus, and a job etc, it may be upgraded to a full account. Banks are bound by strict rules on anti-moneylaundering legislation and their own credit control system.


----------



## JordyC (Jul 29, 2010)

That sounds like a strong and definitive no. You're saying that anyone receiving home student tuition fees has either been in the country for 3 years or is EU/Swiss? 

I think the banking doesn't worry me as much. I could legally get a job and should be able to have some income, which should make it possible for me to get a full bank account, right?

But the first part troubles me. What are my other options? I guess I could go elsewhere in the EU (Amsterdam has many programs in English, for example) and get home tuition rates as a member of the EU? Yes? There must be some way to do this...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The home tuition rates aren't based on mere citizenship, but rather on residence (either of yourself or of your parents). If you've been legally resident in the UK or another EU country for the requisite time, you (or your parents) would have paid into the local tax and social benefits system and that's what entitles you to home tuition rates.

We've had not a few cases here on the forum of expats looking to send their children back to university in the UK or elsewhere in the EU, and generally the only way to do this is to pay "international" student tuition.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rule on home tuition fee is inflexible. Either you need to have lived in UK for 3 years (but not as a student), you are a non-UK EEA or Swiss national, you are deemed to be ordinarily resident in UK because you or your parents work in the UK diplomatic service, armed forces or organisation of which UK is a member (such as EU, UN), or you have been temporarily abroad but have lived all your life in UK and have a home here. As Bev says, it is to do with whether you or your parents have contributed to UK through taxes and national insurance, or as an EU citizen you are entitled to the same treatment as locals. Other EU states have their own rules on tuition fees - some charge nothing or very little for anyone (e.g. Germany), fees are charged but don't vary much whether you are home, EU or overseas (e.g. France; but very high for everyone at grandes ecoles) or similar system to UK (e.g. Holland, Ireland). Some countries allow home student status to anyone holding an EEA/Swiss passport, while others require residence (usually 3 years) in an EEA country in addition.


----------



## JordyC (Jul 29, 2010)

@Joppa, @Bev -- Thanks so much for your help. I feel a little bit bad now. It seems from my initial question that I was trying to game the system out of the taxes and such that go to support it. I guess I didn't realize how it was designed and asked a consequently naive question.

Money is obviously at the root of my problem. I still have a lot of student loans from undergrad in the US, and I'm hoping to use my dual citizenship to get a post-graduate degree without sliding (much) further into debt. Since you seem so knowledgeable Joppa, what country do you think would be the best place to pursue this? Unfortunately, I am only fluent in English, so the program would need to be taught in English, but I'm open to traveling virtually anywhere in Europe, especially if I can legally attend at home tuition rates.


----------



## GregA (Nov 23, 2013)

JordyC said:


> @Joppa, @Bev -- Thanks so much for your help. I feel a little bit bad now. It seems from my initial question that I was trying to game the system out of the taxes and such that go to support it. I guess I didn't realize how it was designed and asked a consequently naive question.
> 
> Money is obviously at the root of my problem. I still have a lot of student loans from undergrad in the US, and I'm hoping to use my dual citizenship to get a post-graduate degree without sliding (much) further into debt. Since you seem so knowledgeable Joppa, what country do you think would be the best place to pursue this? Unfortunately, I am only fluent in English, so the program would need to be taught in English, but I'm open to traveling virtually anywhere in Europe, especially if I can legally attend at home tuition rates.



I know this is a longshot, but were you able to figure this out?

I have a dual citizenship (live in USA, but just got my Germany passport). Have my bachelor's here in the states; but would like to get either my Master's or another Undergrad degree abroad... Thanks in advanced


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

The rules have not changed. You need to be settled *and* ordinarily resident for 3 years in the UK or EU prior to the course starting. Which means more than holding a passport I'm afraid. 

For example my uni International Tuition Fees & Finance

But fees for some post grad are not that different for home & international students.


----------



## studyplease (Nov 25, 2013)

_shel said:


> The rules have not changed. You need to be settled *and* ordinarily resident for 3 years in the UK or EU prior to the course starting. Which means more than holding a passport I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> But fees for some post grad are not that different for home & international students.


Hi
I am a dual passport holder australia and UK. I have lived in the UK before, approx between 2003 - 2007. Sine then I have been back to Oz and now have lived in Barcelona for 4 years.
I am confused? Can I have lived here in Spain on my UK passport and next year go to Uni in London and be granted a student loan for tuition fees? 

This seems like a grey area, if someone can help that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be able to, as British citizen you have exercised treaty rights in Spain for 3 years or more, provided it wasn't mainly for the purpose of receiving full-time education, and if it was the case, you were ordinarily resident there immediately before the three-year period.
It's Category 2 in http://www.ukcisa.org.uk/Internatio...t-of-residence'-in-the-EEA-and/or-Switzerland


----------



## UniversityMom (Sep 19, 2014)

GregA said:


> I know this is a longshot, but were you able to figure this out?
> 
> I have a dual citizenship (live in USA, but just got my Germany passport). Have my bachelor's here in the states; but would like to get either my Master's or another Undergrad degree abroad... Thanks in advanced


My kids also are USA residents and have German citizenship. Were you able to find out any information about any benefits about applying to undergrad English language programs in the EU? I know they would have to be residents to have tuition benefits, but does their citizenship give them access to anything else....?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

UniversityMom said:


> My kids also are USA residents and have German citizenship. Were you able to find out any information about any benefits about applying to undergrad English language programs in the EU? I know they would have to be residents to have tuition benefits, but does their citizenship give them access to anything else....?


In the UK they won't need a visa and they won't be limited to working only 20 hours/week. 

Since this thread is 4 years old, please start a new thread with any other questions.


----------

